# STREETLOW MAGAZINE



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Damn, I was just going over issue 40 and I gotta give you props on this FIRME magazine. This is pure lowriding, the cars you feature, the way you write, the advertisers. All of that is the culture that LRM used to showcase. That's the real deal in those pages. I'm seriously impressed with the magazine layout and all the pics. Quincenera coverage, you aint gonna see that shit nowhere else. Fine ass models, nice ass rides, good writing and bomb ass photographers. Dont change that shit man. Keep up the good work, and I keep buying that shit every time. VIVA LA RAZA homeboy.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I aint trying to cause a debate either. I'm just giving props to a magazine I want to keep around.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 10, 2003)

i like it too they get better chicks and better pics i like how they display car club plaques in the show pages.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 21 2005, 04:49 PM
> *I aint trying to cause a debate either.  I'm just giving props to a magazine I want to keep around.
> [snapback]3303769[/snapback]​*


i know what you mean og if you want to buy rims lowrider is the mag for you but if you culture events like lowrider use to be street low is the best.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 21 2005, 05:03 PM
> *i know what you mean og if you want to buy rims lowrider is the mag for you but if you culture events like lowrider use to be street low is the best.
> [snapback]3303809[/snapback]​*


i forgot to put like culture events


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeah the feel of it is way different than LRM. The people in those pages are rolling on the street, showing right next to you. It takes me back to why I wanted to fix up cars.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Streetlow is one of the best magazine out there....I got to give them hella respect and love. I would also like to thank them for letting me one of there event photographers at there shows....Thanks guys


----------



## Pedro Sanchez (Dec 30, 2004)

I never see it here in phx anymore.  It's my favorite lolo mag.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Yes there all very cool peps. Nothing but support from them. And we support them 100%


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

gots to say.. best shows.... best hoes.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jun 21 2005, 05:27 PM
> *Streetlow is one of the best magazine out there....I got to give them hella respect and love.  I would also like to thank them for letting me one of there event photographers at there shows....Thanks guys
> [snapback]3303913[/snapback]​*


KISS ASS.....................................J/K :biggrin: 
YOU ARE RIGHT THEY ARE PROLLY THE BEST LOWRIDING MAG OUT RIGHT NOW. I GIVE THEM PROPS FOR KEEPING THE MAG STREET .....AND THERE SHOWS ARE ALWAYS COOL AND THE GIRLS  OH THE GIRLS DON'T GET ME STARTED ................ :0 
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK /


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

yo thanks for all the props guys. gilbert and all of the staff hella thanks all of you for the support . i only been with the magazine for almost two years and i tell you our shows and our people are tottaly more real then the lowrider staff. we are not corporate we are real... where else can you see the bikini become a fuccen strip conttest..lol. .

for the home boy who cant find the issue anywhere check out tower music we are available there and we will soon be at any borders book stores.. once again thanks for the love and hope to see you at the san francisco show july 31 candle stick park... aka monster park


-clublord


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I AGREE SLM IS THE MAG ON TOP OF THE REAL LOWRIDER CULTURE, GILBERT IS TAKING IT BACK TO HOW THE LIFSTYLE ONCE WAS REPRESENTED IN A MAGAZINE... :thumbsup: TO GILBERT & THE STREETLOW CREW.........PAULY


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Jun 21 2005, 09:46 PM
> *gots to say.. best shows.... best hoes.....
> [snapback]3304408[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Streetlow :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

STREETLOW KICKS ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

it's been getting better with every issue....I can say Gilbert has poured his heart..sweat..and blood for this..and has created a niche for it......it's totally streets and always fresh to see ....... I, for one...thank Gilbert for giving me the initial chance to photograph for them and to write for them...it led me to bigger things...but I'm always here for them....Thanks Gil..for that chance..... :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

I ALWAYS BUY IT....


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 22 2005, 05:32 AM
> *I ALWAYS BUY IT....
> [snapback]3305108[/snapback]​*




same here...im always on the hunt for the latest issue...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

gotta give Credit where its due!
They put out a good Magazine,keep up the good work.


----------



## PHANTASYGIRL (Jun 22, 2004)

:thumbsup: good mag :thumbsup:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I would buy streetlow over lowrider anytime including shows!!


----------



## xNaTuRalxHiGhx59 (Nov 17, 2002)

whens next issue hitting streets? anyone know?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

streetlow putting it down... :thumbsup: one of my faves to look thru, locompany my other favorite too for the pictures and camera angles :biggrin:.


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

I give much props to StreetLow. :thumbsup: 

Gilbert is down for the Gente.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I knew I wasn't the only one.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Not doggin on lrm but STREETLOW's magazines and shows are way better in my eyes.


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

HELLO EVERYBODY! yes i agree streetlow is better magazine because LRM has unfortuanately been sucked into a corporation and not a magazine for the raza. :cheesy: 

this is what i like to see come out of SLM....i know some people will recognize my dress from the show...lol but these are some pics that some people didn't get to see...johnny took them the night before....this what you missed out on twotonz...you're gonna kick your own ass for not going to the PRE-SHOW in SAN JOSE...LOL

yes they have stars on my boobs but, hey you wanna see the real deal, ya missed it ...hehehee


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

yeh twotons...check out this pic that johnny had from the fresno show in april...he was holding out! hahaha....i like this pic, but it will never come out in streetlow because it wasn't a streetlow show... :angry: oh well, i'll share it wit you guys...

the guy who owns this truck said for me to get on there...i was so scared to scratch it all up...he said, "i don't care it's worth it for the pics!!" LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 22 2005, 01:22 PM
> *yeh twotons...check out this pic that johnny had from the fresno show in april...he was holding out! hahaha....i like this pic, but it will never come out in streetlow because it wasn't a streetlow show... :angry:  oh well, i'll share it wit you guys...
> 
> the guy who owns this truck said for me to get on there...i was so scared to scratch it all up...he said, "i don't care it's worth it for the pics!!" LOL  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3307069[/snapback]​*



MY FAVORITE  what a lucky car


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

um. it's a truck  :biggrin: heheheehee


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 22 2005, 02:11 PM
> *um. it's a truck    :biggrin: heheheehee
> [snapback]3307319[/snapback]​*



UMMM I could hardly notice it with you there :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

That's my homeboys 61 in the first pic. Damn I need to get you on mine.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Raiderette you gonna be at the woodland show this Sunday?


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

Raiderette you gonna be at the woodland show this Sunday? 

damn i wish i was going. unfortunately i can't. big jesse wanted me to go to take pics of the car hop. =( i know i will be at the show in fresno on the 17th. i don't know who's show it is...individuals...i think.

you coming to that one?


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 22 2005, 02:29 PM
> *That's my homeboys 61 in the first pic.  Damn I need to get you on mine.
> [snapback]3307343[/snapback]​*


i hope he wasn't made that we put prints on the car. i tried to get them off. oops...tell him if he wants the "good"pic i'll hook him up... :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 22 2005, 04:32 PM
> *i hope he wasn't made that we put prints on the car. i tried to get them off. oops...tell him if he wants the "good"pic i'll hook him up... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3307516[/snapback]​*


Shit hook me up and I'll make sure he gets it.  :biggrin: 

I dont think Im gonna make it to Fresno though.


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 22 2005, 03:36 PM
> *Shit hook me up and I'll make sure he gets it.    :biggrin:
> 
> I dont think Im gonna make it to Fresno though.
> [snapback]3307529[/snapback]​*


i'm sure you would! lol :biggrin: but i think i thought your car friends car was the one where i have my dress off...my bad. but to make it up to you...i think the one pic of the whole car is your boy's and the other one is for you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hope ya like it :cheesy:


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

damn i hate when it goes backwards...to bad your not comeing out to fresno


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 10, 2003)

post them pics with out the stars or link the pics that are NSFLIL


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Don Vito_@Jun 22 2005, 03:47 PM
> *post them pics with out the stars or link the pics that are NSFLIL
> [snapback]3307568[/snapback]​*


if your a good little boy i just might do that. :biggrin: 

... what the heck is NSFLIL?? i don't think i have seen that before. it's a new one for me. :dunno:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Very very nice. No shit its to bad I aint going to Fesno. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 22 2005, 03:50 PM
> *Very very nice.  No shit its to bad I aint going to Fesno.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3307577[/snapback]​*


 you have a pic of your car? if your going to be at the show in SF on the 31st i will be there. if i know what your car looks like i can get a outfit that matches cool with it to do it up right! :thumbsup:


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

oh yeah...thanks for the compliments BTW


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 22 2005, 04:52 PM
> *you have a pic of your car? if your going to be at the show in SF on the 31st i will be there. if i know what your car looks like i can get a outfit that matches cool with it to do it up right!  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3307585[/snapback]​*



Wear something Gold.  A better pic Big Jess took below


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

DAMN THAT'S NICE! hmmm something gold...ok i'll have to work on that...what color is the interior? i'm sure i have something in all my hooker gear that will go with it. hahaha shoes n' ever'y thing


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

what about just gold chones! :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 22 2005, 04:57 PM
> *what about just gold chones!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3307602[/snapback]​*



Works for me.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 22 2005, 04:57 PM
> *what about just gold chones!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3307602[/snapback]​*


what about NO CHONES????????


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 22 2005, 04:54 PM
> *Wear something Gold.    A better pic Big Jess took below
> [snapback]3307592[/snapback]​*


hey hombre...we still gonna do the 18x24 this weekend??????


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

oh yeah i think we can do just chones the color of the interior for pics out side the car and none for the inside...oops tdid i say that loud! hahaha....nah we'll think of something cool to hook it up. that is a nice ass ride! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jun 22 2005, 04:58 PM
> *what about NO CHONES????????
> [snapback]3307613[/snapback]​*


wahtevers clever. You be taking the pic right. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I think something a different color than gold...something to stand out...I would say....ummmmm..black and see thru....maybe something red....hmmmmm....even an orange outfit........go with some solid colors daisy....no patterns......


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

TORO TORO! wassssup...you like the pics o finally got from johnny? you should have been taking some too man! u missed a great photo op!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2+Jun 22 2005, 04:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

jess your da boss...you wanna take my pics with his ride? i trust you...and he seems cool too. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 22 2005, 05:01 PM
> *TORO TORO! wassssup...you like the pics o finally got from johnny? you should have been taking some too man! u missed a great photo op!
> [snapback]3307626[/snapback]​*


yeah..but GOOD things come to those that wait...hehehee...I've known you for quite some time now...I'm sure the moment will come up...hehehe...we can set it up for the weekend of the 17th...well with another car, for practice of course...  ...but for sure for the Frisco show on the 31st.......email me the pics....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 22 2005, 05:02 PM
> *jess your da boss...you wanna take my pics with his ride? i trust you...and he seems cool too. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3307630[/snapback]​*



You tell her Jess.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 22 2005, 04:50 PM
> *if your a good little boy i just might do that.  :biggrin:
> 
> ... what the heck is NSFLIL?? i don't think i have seen that before. it's a new one for me. :dunno:
> [snapback]3307576[/snapback]​*


Not safe for Lay it Low :biggrin:


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

trust me he will! LOL practice is good! i have to get my fat ass in shape then if we are really gonna do it right. doing photoshoots are fun. 

i'll be there on the 17th to do the hop again. and hopefully take some pics of my own then you know how i do it...run change and then have you or johnny take pics of me with my hooker gear...hehehehe :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i felt bad that so many people asked me to take pics with them at the SJ show but i was wearing chanclas and had my camera equipment with me. LOL i kept saying take pics of the girls....not me i got chanlas on! ha ha haa some of them didn't care. it's all good.

sooo, hopefully i will make it up to everyone by putting some of these pics up on here that they couldn't take at the show.


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Don Vito_@Jun 22 2005, 04:07 PM
> *Not safe for Lay it Low :biggrin:
> [snapback]3307666[/snapback]​*



DOH! ok got it. thanks.

well, i don't have a link to put the "good' pics up but i know that somehow they will magically appear somewhere anyway. that's just how it is. they are just boobs... :cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 22 2005, 05:13 PM
> *DOH! ok got it. thanks.
> 
> well, i don't have a link to put the "good' pics up but i know that somehow they will magically appear somewhere anyway. that's just how it is. they are just boobs... :cheesy:
> [snapback]3307711[/snapback]​*



What you mean " just boobs" :biggrin:


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

lol funny guy!


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

streetlow :thumbsup: cool people and real nice mag


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jun 22 2005, 05:40 PM
> *streetlow  :thumbsup:  cool people and  real nice mag
> [snapback]3307845[/snapback]​*



Oh yeah forgot about that.


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:biggrin: gilbert and his crew nice peeps i met last year being that my club id from san jose so real nice peeps and the models ouch :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jun 22 2005, 05:50 PM
> *:biggrin:  gilbert and  his  crew nice peeps i met last year  being that my club id from san jose so  real nice peeps and the models  ouch  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3307893[/snapback]​*



I got some streetlows where it ells the story of how they were doing it in the 70's in San JO. That was real cool. I think I missed the last part of the series though. And the models.................


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 22 2005, 05:13 PM
> *DOH! ok got it. thanks.
> 
> well, i don't have a link to put the "good' pics up but i know that somehow they will magically appear somewhere anyway. that's just how it is. they are just boobs... :cheesy:
> [snapback]3307711[/snapback]​*


Just nice boobs


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

:biggrin: aww thanks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 22 2005, 12:19 PM
> *HELLO EVERYBODY! yes i agree streetlow is better magazine because LRM has unfortuanately been sucked into a corporation and not a magazine for the raza.  :cheesy:
> 
> this is what i like to see come out of SLM....i know some people will recognize my dress from the show...lol but these are some pics that some people didn't get to see...johnny took them the night before....this what you missed out on twotonz...you're gonna kick your own ass for not going to the PRE-SHOW in SAN JOSE...LOL
> ...


:angry: Damit!!! So thats what I missed out on :angry: 
I got to kick my own ass for not making it
:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 22 2005, 12:22 PM
> *yeh twotons...check out this pic that johnny had from the fresno show in april...he was holding out! hahaha....i like this pic, but it will never come out in streetlow because it wasn't a streetlow show... :angry:  oh well, i'll share it wit you guys...
> 
> the guy who owns this truck said for me to get on there...i was so scared to scratch it all up...he said, "i don't care it's worth it for the pics!!" LOL  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3307069[/snapback]​*


but it looks to me like you aint holding back


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

DUDE YOUR SO FUNNY! i love the comments you left on my MY SPACE acct. ahaaha! so you want me topless next time i ride in your caddy huh? we'll see about that. you better be ready fro the next fresno show because big jesse wants to take me and go all over da place to get crazy! heheheeee :biggrin:


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jun 22 2005, 07:36 PM
> *:angry:  Damit!!!  So thats what I missed out on  :angry:
> I got to kick my own ass for not making it
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]3308625[/snapback]​*


yep that would be you...ask johnny we had a fun time...tlecu was there...so you know it was out of control! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 22 2005, 08:30 PM
> *DUDE YOUR SO FUNNY! i love the comments you left on my MY SPACE acct. ahaaha! so you want me topless next time i ride in your caddy huh? we'll see about that. you better be ready fro the next fresno show because big jesse wants to take me and go all over da place to get crazy! heheheeee :biggrin:
> [snapback]3309028[/snapback]​*


First time you were in my caddy was a free be...next time you have to be topless :cheesy: or else I will drop you off in the middle of no where and take off with you _calsones_ :biggrin: ....j/p....but dont forget that my B-day is on July 30th....im turning into the big TWO FIVE....and you and big jess know how my caddy looks like so if im not around take pix all over my car how ever you want...just make sure I get doubles :cheesy:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jun 22 2005, 04:00 PM
> *I think something a different color than gold...something to stand out...I would say....ummmmm..black and see thru....maybe something red....hmmmmm....even an orange outfit........go with some solid colors daisy....no patterns......
> [snapback]3307624[/snapback]​*


yo jess hit me up ill be your go to go that day ..u know....like huey go get that ..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

bump


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 23 2005, 01:14 AM
> *yo jess hit me up ill be your go to go that day ..u know....like huey go get that ..
> 
> 
> [snapback]3309600[/snapback]​*


the spots been filled already homie :uh: 



:biggrin: 

hey jess ive been on danielle ass. she will be ready soon.

im just prayin some 1 is there to watch the baby.. otherwise danielle wont be makin it. but i think i still got 2 other beezies.. but they are know danielle . hit me up this week we need to talk.


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jun 23 2005, 12:39 AM
> *First time you were in my caddy was a free be...next time you have to be topless  :cheesy: or else I will drop you off in the middle of no where and take off with you calsones  :biggrin: ....j/p....but dont forget that my B-day is on July 30th....im turning into the big TWO FIVE....and you and big jess know how my caddy looks like so if im not around take pix all over my car how ever you want...just make sure I get doubles  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3309561[/snapback]​*



well ok you got me there....ok who wants to hook up pics for the bday bioy??? he's gonna be a quarter! and seomeone need to give him pic he can jack off too....AHAHHA j/k :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i know you love me...ok what about i let you take some pics of me in your homemade soft box?? just me n u baby! LOL you'll be fogging up your camera dude! ahah

that would be cool though. how about have jess or johnny take the pics in your soft box so they come out cool!

but, one of the pics has to come out in your calender damnit! i was an original SLM calender girl!! argh! :angry:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 23 2005, 10:47 AM
> *well ok you got me there....ok who wants to hook up pics for the bday bioy??? he's gonna be a quarter! and seomeone need to give him pic he can jack off too....AHAHHA j/k  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i know you love me...ok what about i let you take some pics of me in your homemade soft box?? just me n u baby! LOL  you'll be fogging up your camera dude! ahah
> ...


yea bro throw her in the calender :biggrin:


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

if anyone wants to see an OLD SCHOOL pic.... if you guys have the 2000 SLM calender i am the girl sitting on the '47 indian with the two bombs in the back.... it's on the inside of the last page where all the thanks you stuff is at....i have that pic some where....i'll see if i can find it


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

whats your name on myspace??


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

sexy raiderette :biggrin:


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

WOOT! i found it! i found my calender pic and i found another pic from like 2-3 years ago at the bakersfield car show! 

hey johnny this is one of the pics i was talking about...i have to find out what issue that other one came out in. i have it somewhere.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

damn.


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

A HA!!! SLM issue 24...page 43!! i knew that one issue looked familiar when i went to the office! there;s like 3 pics of me in a collage that, iassume tlecu made. HA HAA i looks funny becasue some guy is resting his head near my ass cheek! :roflmao:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 23 2005, 11:57 AM
> *WOOT! i found it! i found my calender pic and i found another pic from like 2-3 years ago at the bakersfield car show!
> 
> hey johnny this is one of the pics i was talking about...i have to find out what issue that other one came out in. i have it somewhere.
> [snapback]3311392[/snapback]​*


GOT DAMMMM....I DONT EVEN LIKE THE RAIDERS BUT DAMMMM YOU LOOK BEAUTIFUL ....THATS THE ONLY THING GOOD IS THIR CHEERLEADERS ...:thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 23 2005, 08:41 AM
> *the spots been filled already homie  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


  

WELL SHYT I STILL HAVE A CHANCE U MAY NOT GET A BABY SITTER ... :cheesy:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 23 2005, 11:52 AM
> *sexy raiderette  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3311360[/snapback]​*


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

and the NSFLIL pict. how can we see those?


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Jun 23 2005, 12:35 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you need me to bend over and get a towel for your drool???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: he ehehee


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

We aint tired of looking at your pics. Put some more up. :thumbsup:


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 23 2005, 12:23 PM
> *GOT DAMMMM....I DONT EVEN LIKE THE RAIDERS BUT DAMMMM YOU LOOK BEAUTIFUL ....THATS THE ONLY THING GOOD IS THIR CHEERLEADERS ...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> [snapback]3311493[/snapback]​*


HEY! i know...we played like shit...but you gotta be a true fan to enjoy the rollercoaster ride! and also enjoy taking heart pills during the game! lol

bears fan huh? well i met teh newest bear here in fresno...bernard berrian :biggrin: he's from fresno and he's cool as hell. nreally nice guy.

but, you like my other team so it's all good....LAKERS! :biggrin: 

i need to find a raider cheerleader outfit and take some pics with it on. maybe just be naked and i'll have tlecu put some raider shields on me to SHIELD me! LOL


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

ya know it!!

raidernation en la casa


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 23 2005, 01:07 PM
> *you need me to bend over   :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:  he ehehee
> [snapback]3311681[/snapback]​*


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

pics more please!!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 23 2005, 12:25 PM
> *
> 
> WELL SHYT I STILL HAVE A CHANCE U MAY NOT GET A BABY SITTER ... :cheesy:
> ...



lol it aint my baby!!!!! lol if she cant get a baby sitter then her ass is stayin home. dont worrie huey we can share the job


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 23 2005, 11:52 AM
> *sexy raiderette  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3311360[/snapback]​*


added! :biggrin: 

im nasty steve on there btw


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 23 2005, 04:52 PM
> *lol it aint my baby!!!!! lol if she cant get a baby sitter then her ass is stayin home. dont worrie huey we can share the job
> [snapback]3312660[/snapback]​*



:cheesy: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 23 2005, 01:11 PM
> *HEY! i know...we played like shit...but you gotta be a true fan to enjoy the rollercoaster ride! and also enjoy taking heart pills during the game! lol
> 
> bears fan huh? well i met teh newest bear here in fresno...bernard berrian  :biggrin:  he's from fresno and he's cool as hell. nreally nice guy.
> ...



:thumbsup:.....bernard is competeting for a 1st position they said he got stronger and has very good hands ..i hope he does make the starting job...

nah sexy all you need is to be in your birthday suit and only need some pom-poms with some black boots ...  ..dammm im picturing you in my head as i type...i have to go now .. :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 23 2005, 09:47 AM
> *well ok you got me there....ok who wants to hook up pics for the bday bioy??? he's gonna be a quarter! and seomeone need to give him pic he can jack off too....AHAHHA j/k  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i know you love me...ok what about i let you take some pics of me in your homemade soft box?? just me n u baby! LOL  you'll be fogging up your camera dude! ahah
> ...


heyheyhey...the only one i want pix from is you....hahaha...I cant let jess or john take the pics...because im the photographer....unless im in the pix with you :cheesy: ....i told you im poor thats why i had to make a homemade soft box....you will like it thou....because when your poor like me you have to be creative  ....well the last date for my 2006 calender photo shoot is on July 3rd (and its the cover shoot)...if you want to show up I can get you in the calender....but only with some girl on girl pix :cheesy: call me, you got my number....oh wait i forgot that my number has been disconected because im poor  ...but I got your # so let me know if your down to show up on the 3rd so I can call you


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

*NALGAME DIOS!!!* i mean valgame dios


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jun 23 2005, 09:23 PM
> *NALGAME DIOS!!! i mean valgame dios
> [snapback]3313405[/snapback]​*


 :0 :biggrin: me likeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

NOW THAT IS BEAUTIFUL uffin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey homie twotonz, its not too late to put my rag on the calendar is it? We could do a nice layout with her matching outfit. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 23 2005, 09:05 PM
> *Hey homie twotonz, its not too late to put my rag on the calendar is it?  We could do a nice layout with her matching outfit.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3313807[/snapback]​*


im doing 2 photo shoots that day....first with 61cruiser's impala and second with a 63 very few people have seen. The 63 is a for sure thing...if for what ever reason 61cruiser cant make it up here from Oceanside then I guess you can come an take his spot.
But if anything I will start doing photoshoots for the 2007 calendar in November...I can get you inthere for sure...my 2007 calender is going to be bigger and better thats for sure


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jun 23 2005, 08:23 PM
> *NALGAME DIOS!!! i mean valgame dios
> [snapback]3313405[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: NICE ASS... :cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jun 23 2005, 11:50 PM
> *im doing 2 photo shoots that day....first with 61cruiser's impala and second with a 63 very few people have seen.  The 63 is a for sure thing...if for what ever reason 61cruiser cant make it up here from Oceanside then I guess you can come an take his spot.
> But if anything I will start doing photoshoots for the 2007 calendar in November...I can get you inthere for sure...my 2007 calender is going to be bigger and better thats for sure
> [snapback]3313973[/snapback]​*



Sounds good. I was just trying to get next to the action.  I'm down for your calendar though.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 21 2005, 04:47 PM
> *Damn, I was just going over issue 40 and I gotta give you props on this FIRME magazine.  This is pure lowriding, the cars you feature, the way you write, the advertisers.  All of that is the culture that LRM used to showcase.  That's the real deal in those pages.  I'm seriously impressed with the magazine layout and all the pics.  Quincenera coverage, you aint gonna see that shit nowhere else.  Fine ass models, nice ass rides, good writing and bomb ass photographers.  Dont change that shit man.  Keep up the good work, and I keep buying that shit every time.  VIVA LA RAZA homeboy.
> [snapback]3303740[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THERE NOT A BUNCH OF SELL OUTS JUMPING ON BAND WAGON SHIT TRYING TO BE A LOW/RODDER MAGAZINE PLUS THEY DONT HAVE 60 PAGES OF WHEEL ADS AND WHAT I DONT GET THE MORE ADS YOU GOT MORE MONEY YOU MAKING SO WHY THEY CHARGE SO MUCH FOR A TIRE AND WHEEL CAT .SHIT SUCKS SINCE EL LARRY LEFT MY 02 CENTS


----------



## xNaTuRalxHiGhx59 (Nov 17, 2002)

EL TORO WHATS UP... YOU KNOW IF ANY OF THE FLIKAZ WE TOOK AT LONG BEACH ARE COMING OUT IN STREETLOW? RAIDERETTE WOULD OF BEEN FIRME FOR THE COLOR SCEME OF MY 64... MAYBE WE CAN GET HER OUT HERE TO POST UP ON THE 59??? GET BACK AT ME


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

damn..... sexy raiderette u fine as hell!!.... especially with that silver and black!


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xNaTuRalxHiGhx59_@Jun 24 2005, 09:44 AM
> *EL TORO WHATS UP... YOU KNOW IF ANY OF THE FLIKAZ WE TOOK AT LONG BEACH ARE COMING OUT IN STREETLOW? RAIDERETTE WOULD OF BEEN FIRME FOR THE COLOR SCEME OF MY 64... MAYBE WE CAN GET HER OUT HERE TO POST UP ON THE 59??? GET BACK AT ME
> [snapback]3315349[/snapback]​*



toro. what's up? jessie has been hiding me! he wants me all to himself?? LOL well toro he called you on that ...so what's up? you gotta do this before i start gettng too wrinkled! lol you know i'm an old hag! :roflmao:  :biggrin:  

get on him about that...he'll make it happen...right toro?


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Jun 24 2005, 09:59 AM
> *damn..... sexy raiderette u fine as hell!!.... especially with that silver and black!
> [snapback]3315404[/snapback]​*



*blushin aww you are too cute! thank you. i got your message on my space. i sent you one back. leave some comments on my pics k?


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jun 23 2005, 08:23 PM
> *NALGAME DIOS!!! i mean valgame dios
> [snapback]3313405[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

OMG twotons you are too much! not sure if i can make it out there before the 3rd. so i might have to wait until the next one. but try and call me and let me know exactly when you would need me to be there. 

my friend wants me to take pics at his concert in LA, but it's not confrimed yet. his phone is off too. fukers! pay your frekin phone bill! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

i cant find you on myspace?? can i leave u messages too?


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG CEE_@Jun 24 2005, 12:17 AM
> *:biggrin:  NICE ASS... :cheesy:
> [snapback]3314198[/snapback]​*


nice ass??? me??? thanks but i'll show you NICE ASSSS! check it out....


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

my hero...mis veda guerra! damn that girl is too much....i ain't no *****...but shit i would do her! LOL


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

well, this crazy computer...or server i should say...hope this doesn't come out twice...

hey TWOTONS!

you said you wanted maybe girl on girl action...what about something like this...i and sceered! LOL :0 :biggrin: you know how i do it. it's whatever they LET me do...hahah! of course it would have to be another latina...not a guerra....well i guess it doesn't matter. this white girl has booty!


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jqraider602_@Jun 24 2005, 10:43 AM
> *i cant find you on myspace?? can i leave u messages too?
> [snapback]3315607[/snapback]​*


you have to add me as your friend on my space first, then you can leave me comments. you can always send a regular message. look for me under sexy raiderette...you should be able to do a user name search.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 24 2005, 11:55 AM
> *well, this crazy computer...or server i should say...hope this doesn't come out twice...
> 
> hey TWOTONS!
> ...



I want to be reincarnated as a lesbian tongue.


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

ooh never heard that one...you'd get a lot of pussy like that! :roflmao:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

You sure you cant make it to the Woodland show. Brenton Wood in concert.


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

damn i REALLY REALLY want to go. especially because i have made so many cool new friends on here, but i can't. unfortunately, it falls on the same day as my dance recital for our dance studio. :angry: so i can't get out of it. boooooooooo :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:  

but i will be at the fresno show on the 17th for sure and then the sf show on the 31. :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

See you in SF then. Dont forget the pics your gonna take.


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

i won't ...if i forgot jess will remind me...he WON'T let me forget!  can't wait to meet you in SF....seems far now, but if a bit we will say see you on sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 24 2005, 09:41 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> OMG twotons you are too much! not sure if i can make it out there before the 3rd. so i might have to wait until the next one. but try and call me and let me know exactly when you would need me to be there.
> ...


its not before the 3rd is on the 3rd. 1st photoshoot will be from 12-4pm with 61cruisers impala and second photoshoot is for the cover and it will be from 5-9pm with a 63 very few people have seen...I know a few LILers know what 63 im talking about but keep that shit on the DL homies.

"fukers! pay your frekin phone bill!" :biggrin: I told you that I lost mine :ugh:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 24 2005, 09:55 AM
> *well, this crazy computer...or server i should say...hope this doesn't come out twice...
> 
> hey TWOTONS!
> ...


 yeah something like that would be nice  both the ladys that are coming down are latinas. I hope they let you do as you please :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sorry double post


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 24 2005, 07:12 AM
> *Sounds good.  I was just trying to get next to the action.    I'm down for your calendar though.
> [snapback]3314932[/snapback]​*


I know you are homie


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

:biggrin: 

Some good pics in here!!


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

I THINK STREETLOW IS STARTING TO THROW BETTER SHOWS THAN LOWRIDER MAG, EVEN THOUGH ITS A SMALL SHOW AND ALSO EVERYONE FROM STREET LOW ARE COO AS HELL...LOWRIDER MAG THEY SOME DICKS SOMETIMES AND ARE HELLA FUCKING STRICT ON RULES NOW.!!! :thumbsdown: 


JUST MY THOUGHT...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG CEE_@Jun 28 2005, 01:52 AM
> *I THINK STREETLOW IS STARTING TO THROW BETTER SHOWS THAN LOWRIDER MAG, EVEN THOUGH ITS A SMALL SHOW AND ALSO EVERYONE FROM STREET LOW ARE COO AS HELL...LOWRIDER MAG THEY SOME DICKS SOMETIMES AND ARE HELLA FUCKING STRICT ON RULES NOW.!!! :thumbsdown:
> JUST MY THOUGHT...
> [snapback]3331405[/snapback]​*



AGREED!





LONG LIVE THE BOYCOTT...........


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 24 2005, 01:57 PM
> *you have to add me as your friend on my space first, then you can leave me comments. you can always send a regular message.  look for me under sexy raiderette...you should be able to do a user name search.
> [snapback]3315659[/snapback]​*


ill be your friend on myspace :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Any plans for a Texas show?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

bump


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

hey when is the show in los angeles!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 4 2005, 12:36 AM
> *hey when is the show in los angeles!
> [snapback]3359358[/snapback]​*



HERE YOU GO.... S.F. & L.A. DATES!!!!!!!

[attachmentid=205355]


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 4 2005, 12:31 PM
> *HERE YOU GO.... S.F. & L.A. DATES!!!!!!!
> 
> [attachmentid=205355]
> [snapback]3360976[/snapback]​*



hey Paulie,
we are going to do it up on the 31st...Kita has requested that we go to attend for his birthday!!

Robert


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

DODGERS STADIUM!!!!! CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

THATS FIRME, "GOOD TIMES" COLORADO CHAPTER WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE TO REPRESENT! I HOPE ITS WORTH THE DRIVE !!! IT WIL BE THOUGH! I KNOW IT WILL!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

We here at SLM would like to thank all those that support us make this magazine possible, cause if not for u gente, we wouldn't be here. And that's real talk. We are real streetlowriders that do this not just for us but for those that like the real shit. We don'nt wear ties or suits and we are hella cool to rap with. If u see us at a show say Q-vo.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 23 2005, 11:52 AM
> *sexy raiderette  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3311360[/snapback]​*


no my dear this is the sexy raiderette.


This is for those that didn't see what happened after the lights went out in San Jo.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jul 9 2005, 03:24 PM
> *no my dear this is the sexy raiderette.
> This is for those that didn't see what happened after the lights went out in San Jo.
> 
> ...


THERE BETTER BE ALOT OF THAT GOIN ON AT DODGER'S STADIUM!!!!!


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

SHIT LIKE THAT ONLY HAPPENS IN BAY.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Jul 9 2005, 07:50 PM
> *SHIT LIKE THAT ONLY HAPPENS IN BAY.
> [snapback]3388173[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

It get krak'n but the good sh*t happens in Frisco. We'll see what transgressess in LA.
:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Damn she looks hot in that pic.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

When the new Streetlow coming out or what is the newest one. Only 1 place sells it in the hood and its a little paisa store so they cant tell me shit about when they come out.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I think the new one is out..


----------



## JAYSIN_901_RIDAZ (Jul 23, 2002)

DAMN..I WAS JUST TAKIN ABOUT THIS MAG...GETTIN HARDER TO FIND IT HERE IN MEMPHIS..I NEED TO JUST ORDER THE SUBSCRIPTION...


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JAYSIN_901_RIDAZ_@Jul 19 2005, 07:13 PM
> *DAMN..I WAS JUST TAKIN ABOUT THIS MAG...GETTIN HARDER TO FIND IT HERE IN MEMPHIS..I NEED TO JUST ORDER THE SUBSCRIPTION...
> [snapback]3439656[/snapback]​*


I can't find it anywhere around Chicago either.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

all i wanna know is when they gonna update the 18 + section on the website? great magazine though


----------



## CROOK (Dec 2, 2003)

great mag..


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jul 4 2005, 04:01 PM
> *hey Paulie,
> we are going to do it up on the 31st...Kita has requested that we go to attend for his birthday!!
> 
> ...


RIGHT ON BRO, MY BIRTHDAY IS A COUPLE OF DAYS AFTER KITA'S SO NOW WE GOT TO DO BIG THANGS FOR SURE!!!!! :biggrin: ...PAULY


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 22 2005, 06:13 PM
> *DOH! ok got it. thanks.
> 
> well, i don't have a link to put the "good' pics up but i know that somehow they will magically appear somewhere anyway. that's just how it is. they are just boobs... :cheesy:
> [snapback]3307711[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 Oh my god, I think I love you... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I went into Tower today and it wasnt in yet.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sexy raiderette_@Jun 23 2005, 11:17 AM
> *if anyone wants to see an OLD SCHOOL pic.... if you guys have the 2000 SLM calender i am the girl sitting on the '47 indian with the two bombs in the back.... it's on the inside of the last page where all the thanks you stuff is at....i have that pic some where....i'll see if i can find it
> [snapback]3311243[/snapback]​*



hey, i got that one, mmmmmm.

anyways. I give a thumbs up :thumbsup: for street low.Want to get a subscription as soon as i get a few more things settled.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

New Issue on Sale, this is what I hoped the Issue looked like! :biggrin:


----------



## BombShell Brunette (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jul 25 2005, 09:32 AM
> *New Issue on Sale, this is what I hoped the Issue looked like! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3474148[/snapback]​*


so where is the best place to find it . i used to get it at fry's on hamilton but i havn't found it there in awhile


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 25 2005, 10:41 AM
> *so where is the best place to find it . i used to get it at fry's on hamilton but i havn't found it there in awhile
> [snapback]3474188[/snapback]​*


there's a liquor store on 24th and William St. next to the Mexican Store. I put it there personally.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jul 25 2005, 10:32 AM
> *New Issue on Sale, this is what I hoped the Issue looked like! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3474148[/snapback]​*


 but this is what it really looks like


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Everywhere I go, it's last month's?

Street date for new issue?


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Jul 25 2005, 02:54 PM
> *Everywhere I go, it's last month's?
> 
> Street date for new issue?
> [snapback]3476052[/snapback]​*



Today should be in. Sorry for the delay but you do know that we are not corporate and are true Streetlowriders who put this together as well as our own car shows. So once again I would like to apoligize (which is no excuse) for our delay and are working on being more promnt with the issues. After all it's for all you locos that we do this, not for our pockets and you can quote me on that.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jul 25 2005, 01:29 PM
> *there's a liquor store on 24th and William St. next to the Mexican Store. I put it there personally.
> [snapback]3475868[/snapback]​*


i wil get a few later today


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

No apology needed.

Glad to see it on the shelf.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL WORK


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I SEEN THE NEW ISSUE AT SECRET SIDEWALK TATTOOS IN HAYWARD FOR SALE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 25 2005, 02:13 PM
> *I SEEN THE NEW ISSUE AT SECRET SIDEWALK TATTOOS IN HAYWARD FOR SALE
> [snapback]3476208[/snapback]​*


thats a little out of my way paulie :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

it'll also be on sale at the show this SUNDAY!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jul 25 2005, 03:35 PM
> *it'll also be on sale at the show this SUNDAY!!!
> [snapback]3476369[/snapback]​*



YEAH WHAT HE SAID!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

NEED TO GET SOME PICS AT A RAIDER GAME.

SOME NICE RIDES OUT THERE. 

I HAVE SEEN IMPALAS C.C
OLDIES C.C.
AND IM IN THE MIX OF GETTING MY RAIDER NATION C.C. STARTED

I'VE SEEN ALL THESE LOWS AND THOUGHT ABOUT GETTING
MY OWN C.C.

ONE LUV TO YOUR MAG AND ALL THE LOW LOWS.

J.G. RAIDER NATION :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jul 25 2005, 05:11 PM
> *NEED TO GET SOME PICS AT A RAIDER GAME.
> 
> SOME NICE RIDES OUT THERE.
> ...


to bad i am already in a club with my lac its pefrect its called the comitment


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 25 2005, 11:32 PM
> *to bad i am already in a club with my lac its pefrect its called the comitment
> [snapback]3479421[/snapback]​*


Nice


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

CLEAN LAC. BUT I DONT SEE A PLAQUE IN THE BACK.

SO IF YOUR A RAIDER FAN WHATCHA THINK OF STREETLOW COMING TO A RAIDER GAME.

THAT IS A LITTLE DIFF.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

maters not what you ride as long as it's low and on the street! well of course I ain't talking about those imports, or sub compacts. But if your a real streetlowrider... u know what I mean.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:!"STREETLOW"! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jul 27 2005, 05:04 PM
> *CLEAN LAC. BUT I DONT SEE A PLAQUE IN THE BACK.
> 
> SO IF YOUR A RAIDER FAN WHATCHA THINK OF STREETLOW COMING TO A RAIDER GAME.
> ...


no clean enough for a plaque in our club


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I love streetlow magazine my bike came out 3 times in one magazine.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 3 2005, 09:48 AM~3533792
> *I love streetlow magazine my bike came out 3 times in one magazine.
> *



after all, we do it for the gente!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Which distributor handles regional distribution for StreetLow Magazine? Also, what is the current cirrculation per each issue?


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

whens the 18 and over section gonna be ready


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Aug 9 2005, 11:12 PM~3574473
> *whens the 18 and over section gonna be ready
> *


 :0


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 9 2005, 09:24 PM~3574165
> *after all, we do it for the gente!
> *



ey keep up the good work, we love them issuse down here in southern cali......Just try to push some more copys out here since they only last about a week in the 7/11 here.....


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Aug 10 2005, 11:38 AM~3580619
> *ey keep up the good work, we love them issuse down here in southern cali......Just try to push some more copys out here since they only last about a week in the 7/11 here.....
> *


call RCS and demand more SLM's 323.344.1200 ask for Mike. And u know good things don't last long


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RiDINloW4liFE_@Jul 20 2005, 09:00 AM~3442219
> *I can't find it anywhere around Chicago either.
> *


I FINALLY FOUND IT!
Earlier today I went to a small Mexican grocery store I go to and was shocked in a good way to see a Streetlow Magazine on the shelf. I was happy as hell to see it there because it was the first place I had seen around here that carried it. I bought my first Streetlow Magazine and am glad I did. Thanks.  :thumbsup:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RiDINloW4liFE_@Aug 15 2005, 09:00 PM~3630489
> *I FINALLY FOUND IT!
> Earlier today I went to a small Mexican grocery store I go to and was shocked in a good way to see a Streetlow Magazine on the shelf. I was happy as hell to see it there because it was the first place I had seen around here that carried it. I bought my first Streetlow Magazine and am glad I did. Thanks.   :thumbsup:
> *



well next issue has chi town in it


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 15 2005, 10:02 PM~3630505
> *well next issue has chi town in it
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

Are you guys ever gonna do shows outside of Cali? :dunno:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RiDINloW4liFE_@Aug 15 2005, 09:13 PM~3630562
> *Are you guys ever gonna do shows outside of Cali? :dunno:
> *



yeah looking at chi town


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RiDINloW4liFE_@Aug 15 2005, 08:13 PM~3630562
> *Are you guys ever gonna do shows outside of Cali? :dunno:
> *


we already have, we've done El Paso, TX and we do have plans in the future to more shows outside of Cali, were just trying to get a fill of the lowrider scene outside of Cali to see were these shows will take place.

Eddie


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo+Aug 15 2005, 11:30 PM~3632866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok cool.


----------



## True Roller (Jul 6, 2005)

[attachmentid=247069]Sorry to interupt your post. Just passing the word on our show. Thanks


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 15 2005, 11:30 PM~3632866
> *yeah looking at chi town
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

and u know it'll be crak'n


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 16 2005, 01:30 AM~3632866
> *yeah looking at chi town
> *


That would be TIGHT!! Especially since the demise of the LRM Tour stop there. Is that what prompted it? Just curious.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

so any word when the 18+ section will be updated?


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 17 2005, 12:13 PM~3642399
> *That would be TIGHT!!  Especially since the demise of the LRM Tour stop there.  Is that what prompted it?  Just curious.
> *


Yeah that sucks that LRM didn't come this year.


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

I see the website is being updated. Looking good.  :thumbsup: 
http://www.streetlowmagazine.com/index.htm


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 15 2005, 11:32 PM~3632887
> *we already have, we've done El Paso, TX and we do have plans in the future to more shows outside of Cali, were just trying to get a fill of the lowrider scene outside of Cali to see were these shows will take place.
> 
> Eddie
> *


Happy birthday Streetlowrider.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

thanks homie

Eddie



> _Originally posted by Ridinlow4life_@Aug 24 2005, 07:56 PM~3687024
> *Happy birthday Streetlowrider.
> *


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 25 2005, 12:20 AM~3687802
> *thanks homie
> 
> Eddie
> *


No problem.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Keep up the good work streetlow!!


----------



## Loganite (Jul 27, 2005)

haha nice pics.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

yeah i hella like street low
i like how they cram the fuck out of your pages so you every time you look at the same page its kinda like looking at something new i all wase find new shit poppin out of the pages
i love it


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Let me know when the next streetlow mag is out! I'm not in the states.. overseas.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Got my first issue last week. :thumbsup: 

Good work Street Low.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

I need some help streetlow fans. My scanner is down and I would like a picture scanned from the latest stl issue. It's on pg 44 top right, the pic of all of us at the salinas show. If someone can help me out I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I got the issue but my scanner is broke too.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

This one.


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 24 2005, 10:28 AM~4060763
> *This one.
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Alot Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Oct 24 2005, 08:29 PM~4064368
> *Thanks Alot Bro  :thumbsup:
> *


why didn't u go to the scource? I would of e-mailed it to you.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Nov 4 2005, 09:40 PM~4141291
> *why didn't u go to the scource? I would of e-mailed it to you.
> *



Well I'm not saying no names but..... John Pineda Jr I'm still waitng.

If I can get a copy so I could blow up I'd appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Is there any StreetLow t-shirts available?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

BUMP


----------

